# Ice auger



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking to replace my old one.any go to brands?looking for hand powered one.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Either a Nils, or a Strikemaster, Lazer, you won't go wrong.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

ltroyer said:


> Looking to replace my old one.any go to brands?looking for hand powered one.


Even if it means saving more money and waiting longer to get a new auger..... It's has to be the Nills..... My opinion it's the best of the best!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Get a nils I love mine wouldn't dream of getting anything different


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

X3 on the nils, I have the Trekker with the drill arbor option and I carry like 14" of auger is all. Plenty of holes with my 20v dewalt.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nils are nice... But if your new to ice fishing I wouldn't pay that much money for one! Get a strike master laser hand auger... Onky about $80 ... I've had mine for 4 years now


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ltroyer said:


> Looking to replace my old one.any go to brands?looking for hand powered one.


any auger is good,
main think has to be sharp,
sharp mora auger will beet any fancy dull auger.
you can drill 6' ice with anything,if you drill 20" ice you beter have sharp auger.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

He said he's looking to replace his old auger, sounds to me like he's not new to ice fishing, and knows what he wants to invest in it.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are fishing inland, might not even need power with a 6" Nils. You literally set it on the ice and turn with very minimal down force. I like to hole hop when i ice fish. Last trip i made back in January, each time i moved i was cutting 6 to 8 holes in a 30' circle to jump around to. Think i moved 6 times so around 40 holes for the day and arms/shoulders felt just fine...... easily could have cut another 40 if i had the time. Worth every penny.

I also have an 8" Eskimo gas auger that i have used in years past, but don't see the need to break that out unless the ice gets very thick.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Previous two yrs we have had up to 15" of ice. Nils are a little more expensive for a reason. Simply put.. Better quality. I got tired of hand drilling through 12-15" two yrs ago and got one last season and havnt looked back. We can't predict ice thickness prior to seasons and I sure don't want to be drilling 10-15" holes with a hand stikemaster/lazer anymore. Been there done that and I'm older and wiser now. I have an 8 nils for 3 seasons now and havnt changed the cutting head yet, still cuts like butter. My nils Trekker will go thru 10" of ice in about 5 secs. Too each their own.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

You are right, last year ice was nearly 2 feet, and drilling through with my 8" strikemaster laser was quite a workout. This year ice was no more than 6", got through with little effort. Nearing my 54th birthday the Nils is sounding more and more appealing!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

just perchy said:


> You are right, last year ice was nearly 2 feet, and drilling through with my 8" strikemaster laser was quite a workout. This year ice was no more than 6", got through with little effort. Nearing my 54th birthday the Nils is sounding more and more appealing!


55 here and was worth every penny, ha!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my Nils for $125 shipped to my door from Reeds.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Idk what y'all are talking about, I was on 26" last year at mosquito


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> I got my Nils for $125 shipped to my door from Reeds.


That's a good price and worth every penny


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*NILS RULES!!!!!*_


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Had a strike master for 20 yrs.do they go bad or somethin...other then the blades.thought of upgrading but is it really upgrading if it cuts like going thru soft butter already.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No,unless you ruin the pitch of the blades somehow by bending the metal. My probably 30+ yr old Mora w/the offset handle is still perfect w/good blades.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the Nils really that much better than the Fin-bore III? They both have the offset handle, but I like that the Fin-bore blades are the same as the Lazer, so you can find them easily.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The nilis is in a league of its own! It's truly a luxury in the world of augers. Not that my lazer didn't cut a lot of holes but nilis is effortless I have no regrets about switching to the nilis.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The nils has a cutting head not blades it's way better than the strike master hand augers.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

30+ yrs with a strikemaster/lazer/mora, not anymore. Havnt changed the head on the 8 nils as of yet with 3 seasons.... Changed a lot of other brand blades in 30yrs.... As I said before to each their own personal preference.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

RStock521 said:


> Is the Nils really that much better than the Fin-bore III? They both have the offset handle, but I like that the Fin-bore blades are the same as the Lazer, so you can find them easily.


It's not just about the the offset handle, the cutting head is machine balanced, no blades. Hence the price but worth every penny when it comes to thick, early, mid, late season ice.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

If anyone is at the ice out hunger tournament next saturday and willing may I try a nils and see the difference?
I have a lazer 8' and really thinking about switching, the only thing keeping me from doing it is knowing I can purchase the clam plate and a drill for it


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everybody thanks for the input.helps me out


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 6 in Lazer, a 7 in Lazer, and a 6 in Nils. The Nils is the best and easiest to drill hands down. No comparison.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Every time this question comes up my answer is the same. NILS. I am 68 years old and just about as far out of shape as a man can get. Been ice fishing since the tender age of 12 or so. Since I started using the Nils I don't bother with power augers anymore.

The only bad thing about a Nils is it's blade protector. I threw my protector away installed magnets on a strike king cover. No more problems.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rumor has it that Cold Snap is making a cover for the 6" Nils now...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

papaperch said:


>


Rare earth magnets with pre-drilled counter sunk holes. make sure when placing magnets are positioned on flat part of cutting head. After installed magnets krazy glued plastic disk over top of magnets so cutting edge is never in danger of being dulled. The rare earth magnets are shipped with the plastic discs. It has yet to come off unless I want it off. Waaaay more economical than any other option.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What is the best size nils for an application ? Love my panfish and know a 6" would be fine but is it much difference with an 8" , like my walleye fishin too, thanks, Mike


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I got the 6" thinking it might be easier to turn thru really thick ice by hand. But if you ever sight fish, it's so much nicer thru an 8"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The 8 is just as easy I can't tell a difference at all and I was using one last year through 16". I'm getting the 8 and selling my 6" nils next season.


----------

